# To show or not



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 20, 2011)

Dusty is 4 years old and is doing well in driving, however he is not at the level I'd like him to be. I am planning to take him to an AMHR show next month (my first time to show AMHR). I'd like to enter him in jumper, halter obstacle, and a driving class. If I don't think he can place, should I bother?

Some days he side passes and backs perfectly. Some days he acts as though he's never heard of such things. Some days he goes over the jumps and loves it. Some days he refuses.

It is a 4 hour drive to the show,gas,hotel room, show fees. I've been thinking I will do it just to give us some experience and not worry too much about whether he is a winner. But now I am thinking it might be premature to show him this year.

I haven't shown a horse in 3 years. Showing is not really my thing, but I do find it motivates me with training.

At best, the show experience will help me focus on areas in his training and even place. At worst it could be an embarassing waste of money.

How do those of you who show decide when a horse is ready?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 20, 2011)

I used to enter just about anything I thought we knew how to do simply to stay busy at those three day shows. These days with showing two horses, I'm finding my motivation to go in every last class is waning rapidly and with the economy being what it is I'm taking advantage of that lack of interest to save money. I thought as a three year old I'd be entering Turbo in hunter, obstacle, driving, liberty, whatever we could and gratefully leaving the halter nonsense behind. Instead I find that I've become addicted to neck sashes and would rather pursue those halter titles until he's ready to enter the driving classes!






If I think the horse will enjoy the class I'll enter them even if we don't have a clue. Disciplined rail driving? Sure! Liberty? Absolutely! I will also enter them if I think the experience will do them good. Kody went in several country pleasure driving classes we didn't have a prayer in that first year because it was important to me to get him used to having all those carts going around and paying attention to me while everyone else was kissing and clucking like maniacs. You've got to go into it with a clear goal in mind and know what you're planning on getting out of it. If it's a ribbon when you don't have the training to earn it yet you'll likely be disappointed. If, however, you go in with the intention of getting a feel for how prepared your horse is or to get him used to being passed or something similar, you'll come out feeling like you accomplished your goal regardless of what the judge thinks. Then it's completely worth the money!

I find as I get older my focus is less on the ribbons and more on the journey with my horse. Sure I get frustrated and depressed when I don't place well- who wouldn't? But what I missed most during Kody's two year layoff was the company of my friends and that sense of progress with my equine best buddy. When I hit the ring again last year I actually ended up giving back most of the ribbons I earned after I took the obligatory win photo because they simply didn't matter that much to me anymore. I was just happy to be there.

This year I'm planning on attending only R shows instead of both A and R, Kody will only be doing token classes just like last year and Turbo will do only liberty and senior halter while I continue his driving training at home in preparation for next year. We'll be doing an awful lot of ground-driving around the parking lot I suspect!



It just depends on what he tells me he's ready to enjoy.

I don't know that I'd travel four hours to go to a rated show I wasn't sure I was ready for. That's a lot of money! But if it were closer or gas cost less I sure would. Are there any local saddleclub shows you could enter and try in-hand trail? That sort of exposure might help introduce Dusty to a bigger world without costing you quite as much out of pocket. It's completely up to you though; I've never had to deal with the sort of inconsistency you're discussing and I'll admit it might make me think twice about spending a lot of cash. Any horse can have a lapse at their first few shows and you expect that but if he's doing it at home I might hesitate to bring him out quite yet. Still, the experience could be good for him!

Leia


----------



## Sandee (Apr 20, 2011)

If you're comfortable and you've done your homework with your horse, then you're (both) ready. The best way to find out is go for it.

However, I'm surprise that you being in Okla. have to drive 4 hours for a show. I thought that down your way they were all over the place. We only have 1 show in Wisconsin so we HAVE to drive 5 & 6 hours if we want to show more than that --for a point show. The open show shows have very few mini classes and the driving arenas are usually the pits.


----------



## Lori W (Apr 22, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I don't know that I'd travel four hours to go to a rated show I wasn't sure I was ready for. That's a lot of money! But if it were closer or gas cost less I sure would. Are there any local saddleclub shows you could enter and try in-hand trail? That sort of exposure might help introduce Dusty to a bigger world without costing you quite as much out of pocket. It's completely up to you though; I've never had to deal with the sort of inconsistency you're discussing and I'll admit it might make me think twice about spending a lot of cash. Any horse can have a lapse at their first few shows and you expect that but if he's doing it at home I might hesitate to bring him out quite yet. Still, the experience could be good for him!
> 
> Leia


I agree with Leia - rather than spend all that money on gas (and everything else!) when it's more the experience I'm seeking for my horse, I'd see about attending several local shows with classes I could enter - probably for the same cost as the one big rated show. While there probably won't be any driving classes, there would be halter and showmanship you could enter. And if there's a trail class, ask the judge if you can show in-hand, even if you can't compete for placings. Sometimes it's simply the experience that counts!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 22, 2011)

The good thing about thinking of attending a show is I got his paperwork out and saw that I had not brought him permanent. Rushed it into the mail and hope it will be returned in time. So busy thinking of training, I forgot about paperwork!

I think there are some 4h shows around. I need to find out more. I don't think it would be a problem to enter the inhand trail with a miniature. They usually love the extra entry fees and competitors.

I'm not too concerned about the driving class; he is coming along well there.

ANother plus about going to this show, is taking along an interested possible miniature/pony owner. She wants to get into driving and doesn't want to do big horses any more. She would be shopping. Great to have another driver locally!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 22, 2011)

If you are going anyway, and you do not feel he will "disgrace" you, I would put him in.

Even if he messes around, it will be good experience for both of you. The only thing I would say is, make sure you are safe and be prepared to say "he is being an idiot, I am not taking him in"

The last thing you want is a train wreck in the ring!


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 23, 2011)

I like to enter my driving horses in classes even if they aren't "ready" (great headset yet, good transitions, etc.) as schooling for them. I just don't push them. Sometimes I place better than I was expecting... you never know!

The mistake I've made in the past was entering them in too MANY driving classes when they were green... they got pretty tired. Our club does all the driving back-to-back so there is no break for the horses... Ammy, Youth, Open, Stakes, etc. are one after the other and its too tough for a green horse.

Andrea


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2011)

disneyhorse said:


> I like to enter my driving horses in classes even if they aren't "ready" (great headset yet, good transitions, etc.) as schooling for them. I just don't push them. Sometimes I place better than I was expecting... you never know!
> 
> The mistake I've made in the past was entering them in too MANY driving classes when they were green... they got pretty tired. Our club does all the driving back-to-back so there is no break for the horses... Ammy, Youth, Open, Stakes, etc. are one after the other and its too tough for a green horse.
> 
> Andrea


I'm only planning on 4 classes for him. Halter obstacle, a jumper, and open & amateur driving. The driving are back to back but they are on the second day.

Yes, that is what I have for a goal--schooling for both of us. A ribbon will be nice for him, also! I would like for him to do well for his sake and for his breeder. But as rabbitsfizz pointed out, I will not enter any class if I feel he is a wild card.

And I like the idea that Leia mentioned of ground driving around the area in between. I will try that also.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, I've decided to go for it. It will be a good outing with horse friends and hopefully he will not embarass me. He seems to be doing much better in the last few days. I'm using the show halter with the chin chain and he is paying attention to me better. We are going to head out early in the day for the 4+hour drive. Hopefully he will be in his stall and rested long enough before the first class. I decided on only the hunter class and halter obstacle, as the jumper/hunter/halter obstacle are back to back and I was afraid it would be too much for him to do all three. The driving classes are the next day so that should work out fine.

I'll try to remember as much good advice I've received on the forum as I can. I must remember to smile going into the ring. I'm going to put him in the middle of the lineup, if possible, as I think he will stand more quietly there.

Wish us luck, please.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 28, 2011)

Good Luck



But most of all... have fun


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 28, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Katiean (Apr 28, 2011)

In my opinion, if the money is not a problem I would go for it ready or not. I would also take my cart even if I were not entering a driving class. My reason is for the experience. There are ways to stay out of the way of others in the practice ring and it is valuable experience for you and your horse. Also, if your horse does well in the practice/warm up ring, you might want to toss him into the class anyway.


----------



## Sandee (Apr 29, 2011)

Marsha Cassada said:


> .......................... I must remember to smile going into the ring..................
> 
> Wish us luck, please.


JMO but that SMILE thing is the hardest to remember. I get so fixed on doing everything just so that I forget that I'm there to have fun. It does get easier with time and experience so best of luck. Have FUN.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm getting excited about the show. Need to put my driving outfit on and practice in it. It will probably need tweaking. I'll try to get someone to take my picture so you can critique it.

I guess for the inhand classes I will wear slacks.

Trying to figure out a halter to use. He works well in the little show halter, but I know some people don't trust them in the ring for performance classes.



I have an older black leather halter that I might be able to spiff up. I hate to buy new equipment that will get limited use. Maybe I can spiff it up with shoe polish?

Took the horses to town today and Dusty did remarkably well. He went through water, tolerated some loose dogs, and only shied slightly at a piece of trash that blew under his feet. There was a big scary yellow hose coiled up at one spot, but he just wanted to look it over. Traffic doesn't bother him and he stopped a few times for strokes from children.


----------



## targetsmom (May 1, 2011)

When is the show???

I would use a regular leather halter (black is good) for performance classes. I train with a chain under the chin but I would not use that if he isn't used to it. For footwear (yours) I would wear something comfortable, but not white sneakers. I started a trend here of wearing comfortable Ariat boots for hunter and trail. I forget the model, but they are for walking not riding! Slacks and a long sleeve shirt (plain or fancy) are good for those classes.

Good luck!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 1, 2011)

Be careful using the shoe polish on the halter, check it out first or you may find it all rubs off on your horses face. Just a thought that occurred to me.


----------



## cretahillsgal (May 2, 2011)

I think the show was last weekend, right? How did it go??


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 3, 2011)

cretahillsgal said:


> I think the show was last weekend, right? How did it go??


I didn't go to that one, as it was Easter. I'm going to the one on the 13th-15th. Halter obstacle and hunter are on Friday and the driving classes are on Saturday for Dusty.

Took him to get his health certificate today and did not realize the vet needed the coggins, so have to make another trip in to show them the coggins. (Why does the coggins have to be on the health certificate when one has to show both at the show? I got his coggins in February when he had his teeth appointment at a different vet).

He had a mild sedative to get his sheath cleaned, and nearly fell over. The vet gave him such a light doseage, he was concerned and took him inside to weigh him on the dog scale. Dusty weighs 308#. I am thinking he should be more around 280#? He is 35". Also did a fecal count (which was clean, hurrah!)

So, we had a fairly eventful routine health checkup!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 3, 2011)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Dusty weighs 308#. I am thinking he should be more around 280#? He is 35".


Kody's around 250lbs right now totally fat, but he's refined and only about 33" if you don't count his withers. I expect Turbo will be around that when fit as he's about .5" taller and will be much heavier-bodied and more powerful. I don't think 308 is out of line for a 35" horse!

Leia


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 14, 2011)

Our first (only) show was a bomb. I had a feeling Dusty wasn't really ready, but decided to go for the experience. Indeed, I learned a lot.

Our first class was hunter. I've never done any hunter work with a horse but I did feel as though Dusty enjoyed it. When we got to the showgrounds, it was obvious to me that he was "zoned out". Strees, immaturity, strangeness--whatever. He had left his brain at home. My sister and friend went with me and we discussed whether to go ahead and do the class. We decided to give it a try. My son was there and videoed it, which was good because when he came up injured afterward we could see that the way he landed could have caused the problem later.

Dusty refused the first 3, which disqualified us. I asked him to jump them after they were technically considered "refused" and he did, but very clumsily, which we feel caused the injury. On the way out, after the disqualifying whistle blew, I asked him to jump one more and he took it beautifully.



We did receive a Fifth ribbon (last place) for being good sports!





The halter obstacle class was several hours later. By then he was noticeably favoring his left hind leg and appeared tender in the stifle area. The measuring steward also noticed it and we decided to scratch the obstacle class, as it required quite a lot of side passing, pivoting and backing. I was having second thoughts about it anyway, as he was obviously not mentally up to par.

We put some linement on the area, and blanketed him. One advice was to walk him, but he was obviously not happy with that so we ended up leaving him quietly in the stall.

We decided to wait until the next morning before scratching the driving classes, to see if he was better. He was better, but I decided not to risk anything so scratched the classes. Another exhibitor had banamine on hand (Thank you, Pat Elder!) so we gave him a dose of that before the 3 1/2 hour drive home.

So, I do not think I will ever risk a driving horse again with jumping. Horses that are going for versatitlity or other broad-range titles may need to do that, but that does not interest me.

I had a "gut-feeling" he wasn't in the right mindset for the class and allowed myself to be talked into it: "You'll never know if you don't try" "You have to start somewhere"...

With 20-20 hindsight, it is all clear!

I believe he could have placed in the driving classes, but I will never know now.

I am filled with dread that he will not recover fully; only time will tell. A vet visit may be in order next week.

On the positive side, my cart is beautifully clean and waxed, my harness is clean and shiney, I've visited a town I've never been in before, and met some great horse folk!

So, there ends the saga of our First Show!


----------



## lucky seven (May 14, 2011)

Congrats on your first ribbon! I enjoyed reading about your experience. I don't live anywhere near where there is a show, also don't own a trailer. Would like to give my boy the experience. I was on the fence on whether or not to sell him because of his atttitude toward me but decided to keep him. We still have alot of issues to resolve but I am having fun working with him. It was uplifiting to see him run to me when he saw his halter in my hand the other day.


----------



## Sandee (May 15, 2011)

Congrats on your first attempt at showing, Marsha. I'm sure he'll be fine. If he wasn't used to jumping and went at the jumps cold that may have been a large part of the problem. You should work him on low jumps at home until he's comfortable and then raise them. In Hunter the jumps are never over 24" (well in AMHR) and if he jumps at all he should be able to go that high with no difficulty. I know that my stallion (he's only 32") used to refuse any jump over 18" until his confidence was built up by practice. It also helped him to watch ( and then get in the line) of others practicing at a show.

I'm a real Show -NUT but I say hang in there and keep trying.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 15, 2011)

Sandee said:


> Congrats on your first attempt at showing, Marsha. I'm sure he'll be fine. If he wasn't used to jumping and went at the jumps cold that may have been a large part of the problem. You should work him on low jumps at home until he's comfortable and then raise them. In Hunter the jumps are never over 24" (well in AMHR) and if he jumps at all he should be able to go that high with no difficulty. I know that my stallion (he's only 32") used to refuse any jump over 18" until his confidence was built up by practice. It also helped him to watch ( and then get in the line) of others practicing at a show.
> 
> I'm a real Show -NUT but I say hang in there and keep trying.


We practiced those jumps at home and he is very comfortable with the height. He is long-legged so 24" was a piece of cake. That wasnt' the problem. It was mental. I am mostly disappointed that we didn't get to do the driving classes. Being in the arena with the other horses, I think his mental state would have been all right. But everything happens for a purpose, and I'm sure this was no exception.

The support from other exhibitors and show staff was fantastic. They even allowed me to transfer the show fees for the scratched classes to the next show if I desire.

Also, he is permanently measured now. The measuring steward was very painstaking to help me set Dusty up well to measure properly. I got 35.5 at home but now he is permantently 34.75.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 16, 2011)

From the way you wrote it, I too was thinking the problem lay in not having proper warmup or training. It sounds like he had the training but maybe not the warmup? They need to be taken out of their stalls, walked, I do lateral work in-hand and some stretching once they've loosened up, then some trotting and small practice jumps. I'm so sorry he came up lame though! Despite my obsessive tendencies, the fact is most minis don't get any more warmup than being pulled out of their stalls and taken over a single practice fence and they do fine so it's a real bummer that he hurt himself.





On the plus side though, now he's had his first exposure to that crazy show atmosphere and you got a great picture out of it! You look STUNNING, very put together and chic. Love it!



Seriously wish I could dress that well for show.

Leia


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 16, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> From the way you wrote it, I too was thinking the problem lay in not having proper warmup or training. It sounds like he had the training but maybe not the warmup? They need to be taken out of their stalls, walked, I do lateral work in-hand and some stretching once they've loosened up, then some trotting and small practice jumps. I'm so sorry he came up lame though! Despite my obsessive tendencies, the fact is most minis don't get any more warmup than being pulled out of their stalls and taken over a single practice fence and they do fine so it's a real bummer that he hurt himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the positive comments, everyone!

We had several hours before our first class and did spend time working in-hand. We did some work, back to the stall to rest, then more work. Even a little lunging. It was during this time that I had the "gut feeling" that he was not mentally ready for the class.

Life's little adventures! I dismantled all the jumps when I got home and stored them away.


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 16, 2011)

omg!! Love the the pic of you and Dusty.



Although your fist show didn't turn out the way you had hoped at least you got out there and tried. We learn from our adventures and sometimes the first step is the scariest with a lot of unknowns. Of course none of mine are near ready for even the first attempt.

I am so glad to be able to put a face to a name



. I can't wait to meet you one day. Dusty is just beautiful


----------

